# How do Aussies treat Brits and Chinese immigrants ?



## truebluejim

Hi. We should be getting our skilled migration visa passed soon. Wondered how other migrants found the Aussies? We are from UK and a little worried about POM bashing, general rudeness, and casual racism. What are your experiences; please share.


----------



## newinoz

I think thats not something u should worry about. The stats say 26% of the population was born abroad, an extra 20% is from foreign parents. And (i did my homework) the first settlers (after the aborigenes) came in 1788, that's 224 years ago. The first european migrants came not that long ago and they were migrants too
So The australians who dont like foreigners are just close minded or foolish. beside what the stats and te history say, there are very nice aussies. I have met a few very friendly guys and girls
Australia population is very mixed. You can always meet non aussies if you are not comfortable with aussies


----------



## truebluejim

Thanks for the reply. Its such a broad question its almost impossible to answer definately. When we visited Auz in 2009, we found a mixture, they seem very friendly, especially when trying to sell you something! But I think U get better service when U go into a shop as they are trying to sell U things, whereas in the UK they are non-plussed.


----------



## Brian

hi, as with any country you find the good and the bad as for the English the Aussies tend to wind them up a lot if you complain you are a whingeing pom but we expect you to whinge about something lol . For the majority of Aussies its not hate or even dislike its more rivalry I really think its hereditary from the time our country started as a penal colony and we just want to beat the poms at everything and get even but deep down 90% Australians don't care where you come from it's who you are we will give you a chance but if you don't join in and be one of us you will probably not enjoy what the country has to offer you. Don't worry POMS most of us love you LMAO


----------



## newinoz

nice answer 

btw, what is "poms"? I understood it's a nickname for the british. but where does the nickname come from ?


----------



## Boboa

POM= Prisoner Of her Majesty. Australians are free to rule themselves, but before every new arrival was a convict, a POM.


----------



## steevg

Actually the POM's were the original prisoners sent to the colonies (Prisoners of Mother England), of which there are none left. 

So my usual retort is to thank the Aussie's who call me a POM, by advising that the modern day meaning is: "Pride of Mother England" - and that's a very nice compliment "Bruce"!

Generally I've found very little objections to the Brits, but there is unfortunately a growing feeling of unease with Asian people in the country. Now the mining industry is slowing down, I see this continuing in the same way the UK has problems with it's immigrants, due to lack of work.

(Note: I have no comments to make here, but just observations of my surroundings.)


----------



## Brian

LMAO that's your interpretation the thing is you are not really a POM now those back home are the poms they are still prisoners as you have escaped like most us Aussies


----------



## steevg

Hi Brian, yup, absolutely correct - so glad I made the move years ago, would hate to be trying to achieve such a move nowadays.

(Had to do some homework on your "LMAO" . . . not come across that one yet, so I asked my daughter - great stuff, had a good Laugh over that one. I need to make a dictionary of all these abbreviations, Lol, IMHO, LMAO etc.)

Cheers.


----------



## Brian

well I went the opposite way i am living in Liverpool England been here for 9yrs married a POM and we are hopefully moving to Aus next year neva know ya luck we might meet up 1 day


----------



## steevg

Ha ha . . . . don't you just love those Liverpudlian accents? Yes, look me up on the forums if you get back . . . any idea where you'll beheading back to?


----------



## Brian

nsw central coast


----------



## cheekimonki

truebluejim said:


> Hi. We should be getting our skilled migration visa passed soon. Wondered how other migrants found the Aussies? We are from UK and a little worried about POM bashing, general rudeness, and casual racism. What are your experiences; please share.


POM bashing is done in jest....off courses there's subtle racism everywhere but it gets less the better your spoken English gets!

Racism is NOT just about skin color...its also language, and general inability to FIT in ( cultural assimilation ) due to intolerant religions. and cultural practices.

About rudeness, the Aussies are sometimes blunt and direct ...so Brits may find the lack of diplomacy a bit confronting....
On the whole u neednt worry about it.... Aussies generally hate POMS the least amonst other foreigners...


----------



## jmcd16

My experience has been that your home country will be used for mockery no matter where you're from... But it's all supposed to be in good fun and not truly meant to offend.
There's an inappropriate but very true saying about Australia floating around on FB ATM.... "Australia, where you call strangers 'mate' and your mates '€¥^+$'"


----------



## Dexter

The stereotypes are that Brits (Pom-s) always whinge and Chinese do not understand English. Luckily, Australia is more than just stereotypes and there is not many cases of hostility towards immigrants - no matter they are from. They are not alienated but welcome by most of the locals.


----------



## cjka

Look at the management structure where you work, you don't see much immigrants in higher management positions. You might see a few but not a lot.


----------



## louiseb

PMSL POMS ha what a joke, the Australians call the British poms and they make it quite clear that they really don't like the English people, i had a right eye opener by a few comments about the Brits this weekend, the British women are classed as slappers amongst the Aussie women ( not the men) as they apparently don't wear knickers ( now were they get this info from baffles me) and the British men are lazy who like to sit and drink all day ( excuse me guys you just drank 4 crates of bear in 2 hours). The Australians DON'T like the Brits, they tolerate them. I asked a question and still no one could give me a straight forward honest answer, " isn't the Aborigines the true Australians not the white people the " half baked" ( as the Aussies call half cast,s) or the true dark skinned Abo,s, aren't they the true Aussie,s. I also asked how many of my Aussie friends had some where down the line an English bloodline, doesn't this mean your part British, NO apparently it doesn't because the Australians are unique they don't class there grandparents as being British they are true Aussies and the Abo,s are just people that live like wild dogs, dingo,s. Now as usuall I'm straying from the subject, British are treated in a fashion like the Brits would treat packy,s ( i use this word packy not in a raciest form) they know there there but they don't want them living next door to them, get what i mean.
And godforbid an english person had a promotion at work irispective to his skills ect there would be uproar amongst the ausie,s. The brits are welcome in the community at arms length but you,ll be lucky to get invited to a neighbours BBQ were the rest of the street are.


----------



## louiseb

Dexter said:


> The stereotypes are that Brits (Pom-s) always whinge and Chinese do not understand English. Luckily, Australia is more than just stereotypes and there is not many cases of hostility towards immigrants - no matter they are from. They are not alienated but welcome by most of the locals.


Yes the British do whine and whinge, the joke says " how do you know when there,s a full plane of Poms" because you can still hear the whining after the engines have being turned off.


----------



## Dexter

> Look at the management structure where you work, you don't see much immigrants in higher management positions.


Hmmm... interesting. One of the top managers is from Ukraine. I am mid to senior manager and I am also an immigrant. The commercial director is from UK, came here as a teenager. That makes 3 of us out of 8 managers. Is it that little? Besides, some business managers/product managers/team leaders are Asian although they all came here as very young people.



> isn't the Aborigines the true Australians not the white people the " half baked" ( as the Aussies call half cast,s) or the true dark skinned Abo,s, aren't they the true Aussie,s


Yes - when you consider when they migrated to this land. No - if you consider that the current Aussies are not true Aussies because are decedents of immigrants. Aborigines are originally from around Indonesia. Thus we either consider both the true Aussies or choose not to indicate "true" Aussies at all.

Besides, most of the Aborigines alienate themselves and do not try to be part of the local community despite the fact that government gives them money and allows them not to work for years. That helps nothing. If only that changed, the problem of true and not true Aussies would not exist.



> British are treated in a fashion like the Brits would treat packy,s ( i use this word packy not in a raciest form) they know there there but they don't want them living next door to them, get what i mean.


Luckily there is less problem with that here. I do admit though that there a certain areas in certain cities that are considered "unsafe" because of number of muslims (not necessarily immigrants). Apparently the number of cases of shootings, crimes etc. tends to be higher in those areas.

My wife is Chinese, I have never seen anyone having a problem with her living next door. Even though we live in the Shire which is considered the whitest and the most Australian part of Sydney these days.

Of course, idiots are everywhere and you will see from time to time that someone has an issue with being a Pom, an Asian, an Indian or any other immigrant.


----------



## nemesis

To be honest, immigrants is having hard time in whatever year or place. I think if you're coming to people's doorstep to stay in, we just have to show them our capabilities and skills to the homeowner on what we can contribute to them. Since the Oz government is offering visa and in exchange to give us a better lifestyle and future, we might as well just take it and just contribute to that country.
I really never thought they treat Brits that way, maybe because of different culture. I just wonder what is Ozzie felt if they're in Britain or US, are they treated differently? Just wanna listen both side of views.
Chinese is a hardworking but arrogant and racist nation. I'm chinese myself and to be honest i have a very racist and arrrogant family members who i really hate of. Judging by skin and country on how the people behave. However, if you get along well with chinese, they'll appreciate you in whole life. Two major things in chinese mind, economy and education. If you take 1 out of it, they'll hate you forever. 
I think same cases to chinese coming from different country which will be treated differently. I've encounter chinese from china, hongkong, taiwan & SEA. Seems all from different culture and political view. Just that 2 major mind still the same.


----------



## cjka

Dexter said:


> Hmmm... interesting. One of the top managers is from Ukraine. I am mid to senior manager and I am also an immigrant. The commercial director is from UK, came here as a teenager. That makes 3 of us out of 8 managers. Is it that little? Besides, some business managers/product managers/team leaders are Asian although they all came here as very young people.


Lucky you, I'm in a company with 300+ employees. Only 1 asian dept manager currently. The rest are all aussies, brits or irish. Is that a lot?

If he was here as a teenager, then he probably got his education locally and could still be considered local. When I refer to immigrants, I mostly mean those who arrived here as adults and are looking for jobs.


----------



## louiseb

> I really never thought they treat Brits that way, maybe because of different culture. I just wonder what is Ozzie felt if they're in Britain or US, are they treated differently?


 Oh the Poms /Brits are treated with a slight annoyance by the Aussie,s i believe its to do with the fact that the English, dutch, and the Abo,s found Australia and it wasn't the Australians themselves lol that discovered Australia, a country most wish to flock to, a success. Oh and most Aussie,s don't like the queen/royal family only because she governs Australia in a way, they don't like the English cricket team and they certainly recent the fact that the beloved Australian flag has The Union Jack in the upper left corner (or canton) acknowledges Australia's origin as a British settlement. Once again its all down to the good Ole Brits lol.

On another note most and not all Brits are whiny people they complain about everything there hooligans when it comes to football, there very similar to the Aussie,s there bad looses at sport, they drink too much and expect most people to adjust to there way of living, even though there in another country. They want to take over an area as if they own the place, the kids are little villains and have a degree in swearing, vandalism is second nature and where the Australians have Abo,s the kids in the UK have ASBO,s which means Anti Social Behaviour Order from the courts and police, and then you have the Brits that have there noses so far up themselves that they don't believe in socializing with the lower class. so i don't blame the Australians for being a little anti social with the Brits.


----------



## nemesis

louiseb said:


> Oh the Poms /Brits are treated with a slight annoyance by the Aussie,s i believe its to do with the fact that the English, dutch, and the Abo,s found Australia and it wasn't the Australians themselves lol that discovered Australia, a country most wish to flock to, a success. Oh and most Aussie,s don't like the queen/royal family only because she governs Australia in a way, they don't like the English cricket team and they certainly recent the fact that the beloved Australian flag has The Union Jack in the upper left corner (or canton) acknowledges Australia's origin as a British settlement. Once again its all down to the good Ole Brits lol.
> 
> On another note most and not all Brits are whiny people they complain about everything there hooligans when it comes to football, there very similar to the Aussie,s there bad looses at sport, they drink too much and expect most people to adjust to there way of living, even though there in another country. They want to take over an area as if they own the place, the kids are little villains and have a degree in swearing, vandalism is second nature and where the Australians have Abo,s the kids in the UK have ASBO,s which means Anti Social Behaviour Order from the courts and police, and then you have the Brits that have there noses so far up themselves that they don't believe in socializing with the lower class. so i don't blame the Australians for being a little anti social with the Brits.


What you're saying are right. I remember when i was young, there's lots of English, Americans and Ozzie who work in O&G industries back in my hometown. Seems like there's something in common, BEER! However, i do found that they have different culture background even they're white though. 
Some just mixed around with their own country community. I think this is just a nature of people who sometimes being conservative not to mix around, please correct me if i'm wrong. 
But as an impression from me is that, UK is like from a noble monarchy country but speaking in soft but arrogant. US is a mixed society which we are exposed mostly of their pop culture. Oz?well, to be honest is that working in mines, farm and dirt....sorry,


----------



## alexlhh

I thought people love to migrate to Australia because it is a multi-culture country and people can live in anyways they want.


----------



## nemesis

alexlhh said:


> I thought people love to migrate to Australia because it is a multi-culture country and people can live in anyways they want.


Yes, but somehow i do found that some people just want to stick to their own community which i don't really agree. Mixing and learning other races or culture may enhance your understanding and tolerance. 
IMHO, i think Australia is on the right track, emphasising the multiculturalism and will lead their competitiveness in the world compared to one nation country. It ain't easy but it can be done.


----------



## Jeza

truebluejim said:


> Hi. We should be getting our skilled migration visa passed soon. Wondered how other migrants found the Aussies? We are from UK and a little worried about POM bashing, general rudeness, and casual racism. What are your experiences; please share.


That's probably my biggest concern not so much being a Kiwi as we're brought in a similar way & the banter is all part of it to a point where an Australian would have to try pretty hard to offend me.

The wife on the other hand is German & certain things do upset her like conversations involving Hitler & Nazism, there is a small boganist minority who do have a tendency to say stupid things without thinking & that's something she'll probably have to adjust to.

In general though, whilst only ever been a tourist there, have only had good experiences there.

Immigrants tend to suffer first when an economy heads south & they are competing with locals for their livelihood.


----------



## cjka

More of an aberration, but this is on the news.
Girls shown the door after racist bus rant

Not really sure if chinese since she's categorized as asian. Both ways - you can see the racism & the good side of Aussies.


----------



## cjka

alexlhh said:


> I thought people love to migrate to Australia because it is a multi-culture country and people can live in anyways they want.


I believe that's a wrong expectation/initial mindset. Do you have experience in other first world countries?

The truth is people love to migrate because the conditions in their countries are worse.


----------



## Editor

To make your move a success in any country you need to appreciate the local culture, join in with the local population and embrace all that is good about the country. In many cases it is misunderstandings and misconceptions that cause most of the problems.

How would you feel in an Australians shoes if an expat moved next door to you and did not mix with you? In general the Australian population are very welcoming of expats but there needs to be some give and take on both sides.


----------



## louiseb

> I thought people love to migrate to Australia because it is a multi-culture country and people can live in anyways they want.


People move here for many reasons but as far as multi culture goes yes there is an abundance of nationality,s here but they all seem to stick together in there own community which is sad.



> The truth is people love to migrate because the conditions in their countries are worse.


 I agree this is one of the main reasons people move to Australia, the country is so often advertised as utopia and unfortunately the expectations are not all they seem to be.



> How would you feel in an Australians shoes if an expat moved next door to you and did not mix with you? In general the Australian population are very welcoming of expats but there needs to be some give and take on both sides.


 I agree with this and what your saying is correct but if the shoe was on the other foot and your next door neighbours had to pass snard comments of " more poms moved in or another bunch of scroungers or even worse comments were made then this isnt welcoming to any expat. I dont blame allot of Ausies being cautious of any Brit considering the reputation they have but sometimes i believe the snard remarks should be left to one side after all if the Brits insulted the Aussies then i dont think they would accept this too easily, it doesnt give any person the right to insult a person and expect them to accept it just because were in there country. As you said its give and take on both sides.


----------



## mrwright

I have found it all depends on what kind of group you are talking to.
If for example you talk to Australian students most seem happy to speak to English people and only make the odd friendly joke. But if you talk to some of the older generations or some of the manual labour then the jokes become a bit harsher but mostly still harmless.


----------



## nemesis

mrwright said:


> I have found it all depends on what kind of group you are talking to.
> If for example you talk to Australian students most seem happy to speak to English people and only make the odd friendly joke. But if you talk to some of the older generations or some of the manual labour then the jokes become a bit harsher but mostly still harmless.


This is how the culture like, don't you think?


----------

